# Waubay???????????



## Cross n Big Eyes (Feb 22, 2007)

Has anyone been on Waubay since the snow


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I hear acess was impossible w/o a snomobile. Alot guys have houses stuck out there.

If i hear anything about paths being plowed i will let you know.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

we got two feet of snow like everyone else. Most houses are off and i don't think too many have ventured out. i would think a vehicle is a no no. I do know of a guy who tried a 4 wheeler (don't know why) and made about 30 yds. Sleds maybe?? Either way, when the snow finally melts enough to get out it may be too messy to even go.


----------



## Cross n Big Eyes (Feb 22, 2007)

i talked to the guy at the bait shop in town and he said there were a few roads cleared out on the lake is that not the truth. just wondering if anyone has been out there we are coming from Mn so i would like to know before we make the five hr trip so if anyone knows anyone who has been out there can yo please let me know. 
thanks


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I think a few farmers plowed a few paths so some guys could get out to their houses to get them off etc. That is it. I doubt anything else is plowed. Sometimes a road gets plowed at the entrance areas and go out for a ways..usually towards houses. But, i would not drive off that path and some of the path is no good due to wind blowing.
i wouldn't recommend coming for a little while until at least some of the snow melts.
I have only driven by the lake in the last week or so and just by looks, it looks pretty bleak. I drove on in a shallow bay and but didn't dare go any further. Maybe others have.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

If you're willing to drive 5 hours, why not try LOW and the Rainy River? 
Is t he Rainy open yet? Take the boat along if it is.


----------

